

Mayor Pledges Wi-Fi Across London by 2012 - rlpb
http://prigg.thisislondon.co.uk/2010/05/boris-pledges-a-wifi-london-by-2012.html

======
joubert
Wow, I didnt know Tim berners-Lee invented the Internet!

